# Mein Teichneubau



## Armin (26. Dez. 2006)

Moin,

ich möchte mich auch mal vorstellen. 

Ich bin über 40  und selbständiger Gärtnermeister.

Ich habe seit 1998 Teiche und Fische und Aquarien gehabt - jedoch wenig koitauglich - eher naturnah .

Derzeit befinde ich mich beim Neubau eines Koi-Teiches.



























Hier meine Filterung :

Trommelfilter mit Movingbeadtechnik auf Basis von einem Waschradmechanismus mit Lufthebetechnik :











Auf ein gutes Miteinander  (ich bin kein Spion) 

Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (26. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo

ich hab das schon im Album gesehen.
sieht gut aus !
wenn schon Koi , gehst Du den Weg konsequent  

ich freue mich auf weitere Bilder 


mfG


----------



## Thorsten (26. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,

freut mich dich hier zu lesen. 

Seit wann spioniert Mede?  ...kleiner Scherz.

Auf ein gutes Miteinander und viele gute Beiträge!


----------



## sanke10 (26. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin !
Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist ja richtig gut. Du fängst ja gleich richtig groß an, mach weiter so! 
Und bitte weiter schöne Bilder.
         Gruß sanke10
                    Lenhart


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen, hier bei den Teichianern.


----------



## guenter (27. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,

ist das eine Anlage!!!  Viel Erfolg damit.  

Was sind das für Steine?

Gruß Günter


----------



## Armin (27. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



			
				guenter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> ist das eine Anlage!!!  Viel Erfolg damit.
> 
> ...



Moin,

also im Teich, das sind Betonschalsteine und die Trockenmauer wurde mit rotem Bundsandstein gebaut, die aus einem Abrissobjekt stammen.

Gruß Armin,
der sich für die nette Begrüßung bedankt.


----------



## Armin (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hy,

habe lange nix geschrieben, sorry.

Heute habe ich bei Heinrich meinen Filter abgeholt :











Hier bei mir zuhause :











Ich bin von dieser Art der Filterung überzeugt. 

Der Bau sieht mom. so aus :
















In 2 Wochen kommt das GFK druff und es kann losgehen.:beeten: 



Gruß Armin


----------



## rainthanner (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,


geile Waschmaschine.  








Freu dich auf Megawasser.  



Schade, dass du die neue Beschichtung nicht anwendest, aber ich kann deine Entscheidung nur zu gut verstehen. 
Ich hoffe, du bleibst trotzdem einwenig an der Geschichte dran. 



Wird übrigens ein perfekter Teich.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Rainer,

ja, ich bleibe dran an der Beschichtung. Der PU-Dienstleister ist übrigens auf der IK in der Bonsaihalle mit einem kleinen Stand vertreten für alle Interessierten.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Moin,

mein Teich ist nun fertig laminiert :

GFK :







Top Coat :











Jetzt noch den Filter insallieren und los gehts.  

Gruß Armin


----------



## Thomas_H (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,
das sieht ja super aus  

Wann willst du denn Wasser einlassen?

Bitte versorg uns bloß mit Bildern :beeten:


----------



## Thorsten (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Moin Armin,

viel Spaß weiterhin, sieht klasse aus.

Mach bitte auch mal ein paar Pic´s von dem Filter, wenn er steht und installiert ist.


----------



## Killerrabbit (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallöchen......
 Sieht das mal Hammer aus.......
 Was sind das denn dort oben für Platten am Rand?????? 
Dir würden mir auch gefallen......  

lg Petra


----------



## rainthanner (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin, 

echt Wahnsinn, in welchem Tempo hier laminiert wurde.  

Aber da sieht man mal wieder, was gute Vorarbeit ausmacht.  





Ich freu mich schon rießig für dich, wenn es heißt: 
Wasser marsch. 
.... und Heinrichs Trommler/Waschmaschinenkombi endlich was zu tun bekommt.  


Neidvolle Grüße, 
Rainer


----------



## Armin (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



			
				Killerrabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen......
> Sieht das mal Hammer aus.......
> Was sind das denn dort oben für Platten am Rand??????
> Dir würden mir auch gefallen......
> ...



Ahoi Petra,

das sind Basalt-Trittplatten aus Holland importiert  

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Ahoi,

es zieht sich :

Vorläufige Bodenplatte für den Filter :






Linn sitzt fast : :






Rohre  :
















Gruß Armin


----------



## Mühle (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,

Dein Teich sieht super aus  , vorallem weil er runde Formen hat.

In der Themenaufstellung machst Du hinter naturnah ein Lachsmiley, verwundert mich etwas  . Findest Du naturnah lächerlich ?

Eine Frage hätte ich : Warum hat Dein Teich bzw. Schwimmbecken verschiedene Höhen, doch nicht für Pflanzen, oder ? 

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Armin (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hy Britta,

der Smilie ist deswegen, weil ich als Gärtner einen so sterilen Koiteich baue.
Eigentlich mag ich schon lieber naturnahe Gewässer , aber bei Koi geht das Handling vor. Die 2te Ebene ist zum Einfangen der Koi gedacht.
Es kommen noch Flohs Pflanzinseln auf den Teich.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Ahoi,

hier noch weitere Bilder der Verrohrung :













Gruß Armin


----------



## sabo2706 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Meine Güte! Das ist j ader Hammer! Da kann sich jeder Koicenter mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden, wie dort gearbeitet wird. 
Allerdings stehe ich mehr auf Naturnähe, aber wenn ich mir die ganzen Kugelhöhne und Schieber so anschaue, wächst mein Interesse an einem reinen Koiteich doch ordentlich - das alles zu regeln und zu steuern ist eine ordentliche Herausforderung.
Vorerst bleibeich aber lieber bei meinem Teich.....


----------



## Armin (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Moin,

Ohne Worte :crazy:  

















Gruß Armin


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Servus Armin

Is was passiert ?  

Undicht oder noch immer kein Wasser im Bassin ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

PS.: Geniale Verrohrung


----------



## rainthanner (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin, 

was ist los? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Servus Armin,

was ist los, warum Berichtest du nicht mehr ?? Hast keine Akkus mehr in der Digicam??

Bitte Versorg uns Foto-Fetischisten doch wieder, zur Befriedigung unserer Leidenschaft!!??


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Moin,

aber dann bitte mit kleineren Bildern 
(Unterhalb der Smileys, rechts neben dem Antwortfeld) gibts dafür auch ne neue Fkt. ...einfach mal testen oder Herbi fragen.   )


----------



## Armin (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Ahoi,

ein bisserl ´bin ich weitergkommen....

Alles grün nach 4 Wochen Neubefüllung.

 

Mit UVC-Tauchstrahler .....

 
 
 
Hier noch 2 Neuzugänge....

Budo Goromo und Ai Goromo :

 
Gruß Armin
_
edit  weil ......!


kann aber nicht zur Regel werden !:    

_


----------



## Armin (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Ahoi Karsten,

Schande über mein Haupt. Der genannte Thread ist mir wohl entgangen  .

Werde künftig die Attachements verwenden. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,

es existiert noch keine Anleitung dazu.. aber versuchs doch mal beim Antworten unterhalb der Smileys mit "Meine Bilder"... auf "öffnen" klicken und die Links dann wie den Image-Befehl an die passende Stelle einfügen.


----------



## Armin (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> es existiert noch keine Anleitung dazu.. aber versuchs doch mal beim Antworten unterhalb der Smileys mit "Meine Bilder"... auf "öffnen" klicken und die Links dann wie den Image-Befehl an die passende Stelle einfügen.



Ahoi Annett,

habe ich gerade schon probiert , man muß also das Thumbnail mit Verlinkung aufs HAuptbild verwenden.

Test  :






Da ich mit dem Wysiwyg-Editor arbeite muß man dann mit diesem Symbol arbeiten : 







Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hi Armin,

ich würde den mittleren Editor nehmen.... der von Dir verwendete zerschießt manche Funktionen (warum auch immer). 
Mir sind zwar bisher keine bekannt, die Du hier anwenden kannst, aber beim Erstellen von Beiträgen in den Datenbanken ist damit schon mal was schief gegangen.


----------



## Kevinacecombat (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

MEINE HOCHACHTUNG ARMIN!
Ein sehr schöner Teich baust du da!
Bin ich grad neidisch!
Ich hoffe du beehrst uns mit weiteren schönen und vorallem vielen Bildern?!!!;-)
Gruss Kevinacecombat


----------



## rainthanner (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin, 

die Baustelle lichtet sich ja tatsächlich noch und es nicht schöne Formen an.  

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich jedoch: 
- Ist das der 2er, oder der 3er Trommler von Sprick? 
- Bist du bisher zufrieden damit? 
- Warum hast du die Steinwand nochmal neu aufgebaut und warum diesmal hinter Gitter? 
- Wieviel Wasserinhalt ist es letztlich geworden? 
- Was würdest du nicht mehr so machen, wenn du nochmal von vorne anfangen würdest? 










Und eine Anmerkung hätte ich auch noch und ich hoffe du wirst mir vergeben: 
Das Wasser wirkt wesentlich harmonischer mit einer leichten Grüntrübung. 
Also ein Mittelweg zwischen dem Bild mit der grünen Suppe und dem Bild mit Fischen in der Luft.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> die Baustelle lichtet sich ja tatsächlich noch und es nicht schöne Formen an.
> 
> ...



Ahoi Rainer,

Es ist der TRI 2 und ich bin damit soweit zufrieden, er filtert gut. Ich muß noch eine Hochdruckpumpe anschliessen und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten müssen noch modifiziert werden (Stützgitter/Spannung der Gaze)
Die Steinwand hätte so, wie ich sie vorher gebaut hatte bei dieser Höhe v. bis zu 1,5 Meter als Trockenmauer auf Dauer nicht gehalten , daher die Gabionen.
In Speis gesetzte Natursteine gefallen mir nicht mit rotem Sandstein. Außerdem können sich so auch __ Eidechsen und andere Tiere verkriechen.

Der Teich hat komplett mit Filter 49.000l. Volumen.

Wenn ich nochmal bauen würde, würde ich KG 2000 -Rohre oder Hochdruckschläuche verwenden anstelle der KG-Rohre und ich würde mich sicherlich für eine fertige PE-Wanne entscheiden aufgrund der Kosten bei der Massivbauweise . 

Morgen schalt ich die Sterilair wieder aus, weil ich Annarex Bio einbringen will.

Ich schau mal, wie lange es ohne UVC geht.

Gruß Armin


----------



## sabine71 (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,

sieht super aus  

wir sind gerade beim bauen und mich interessiert warum du keine normalen KG Rohre mehr nehmen würdest?


----------



## Armin (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> sieht super aus
> 
> wir sind gerade beim bauen und mich interessiert warum du keine normalen KG Rohre mehr nehmen würdest?




Hallo Sabine,

ich hatte Undichtigkeiten an den Bodenabläufen und zwar unter der betonierten Bodenplatte.  Es gingen 5 Wochen ins Land, bis ich wegen Murphys Law  das Leck lokalsiert hatte und mit einem durch den BA und Verrohrung gesteckten ca. 10 m langen Druckschlauch abdichten konnte.

Die KG 2000 Rohre sind aus PP und nicht aus PVC und haben bedeutend bessere Dichtungen.

Alle Vorteile findest du hier :

http://www.ostendorf-kunststoffe.com/infocenter/download/kg2000/KG2000_Argumente.pdf

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Ahoi,

es ging etwas weiter...

Gruß Armin


----------



## rainthanner (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin, 

der Weg inkl Einfassung ist der absolute Hammer und das Gesamtbild wir immer harmonischer. 


 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin
Ich muss sagen, es hat sich ja schon was richtig was getan, sieht echt klasse aus.   Wollten uns eigentlich auch schon die ganze Zeit bedanken das wir dort uns das mal ansehen konnten und schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben, hätte etliche Fragen zur Technik usw. noch gehabt.


----------



## Dodi (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Moin Armin!

Das ist ja mal wieder eine ganz andere Teich-Oase - gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Hattu fein gemacht!


----------



## nikita66 (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo Armin,

wow, das ist eine sehr schöne Anlage die du da gebaut hast.... Kompliment.
Sieht klasse aus, passt alles genial zusammen ....... ein Traum  .
Ich habe noch eine kurze Frage..... das Geschäft indem du deine Filteranlage gekauft hast, ist das in Bad-Kreuznach ?.... ich könnte schwören ich war da schon mal gewesen  ..... als ich auf der Suche nach Pflanzen war.


LG
Elke


----------



## Armin (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> wow, das ist eine sehr schöne Anlage die du da gebaut hast.... Kompliment.
> Sieht klasse aus, passt alles genial zusammen ....... ein Traum  .
> ...



Ahoi Elke,

ja, das ist der TRI 2 -> 40my mit Moving-Bead von Heinrich Sprick.und der Schwerkraft-Oxidome von Thomas F. der mit einem SK befeuert wird.

Gruß Armin


----------



## mein-garten-online (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Hallo, Armin.
Kann mich nur anschließen, echt  !
Den Weg find ich sehr interessant. Sitzen die Pflaster in Beton?
Hast du die Brücke selber gezimmert?


----------



## Armin (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



			
				mein-garten-online schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Armin.
> Kann mich nur anschließen, echt  !
> Den Weg find ich sehr interessant. Sitzen die Pflaster in Beton?
> Hast du die Brücke selber gezimmert?



Ahoi,

unter allen Belägen liegen erstmal 10cm Mineralbeton 0-32mm und sind verdichtet worden. Die Kleinpflaster liegen in Splittbett.- bzw. Brechsand.
Die Polygonalplatten liegen auf Estrichbeton. Verfugt wurde mit Epoxidharz_Pflasterfuge. Die Pflasterbänder liegen in Estrichbeton.

Die Brücke hat ein Zimmermann gebaut und ich habe sie so fertig gekauft.
Alles schön verzapft und ein Einzelstück.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Moin,


mein neuer Filter :  


Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dr.J (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*



Das ist ja Wahnsinn!!!!! Super Teil. Bin beeindruckt.


----------



## herbi (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Servus Armin,
kannst du mir sagen wie du die Bretter auf diesem Bild befestigt hast?







und warum hast nach so einer kurzen Zeit schon wieder einen neuen Filter, war der alte zu klein?

Aber ansonsten hammergeile Anlage


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichneubau*

Servus Armin

Hole mal deinen Teichbauthread wieder nach oben ... 

Um Herbi`s Frage noch mal zu stellen ...

Warum der Filterwechsel 

Bin ja auch gerade am Koi-Teichbau und dieser Filterwechsel läßt mich ein wenig grübeln ...

Ps.: Dein Teich ist ja erste Sahne , hervorragend gestaltet 
Gibts neue Bilder ... würde mich brennend interessieren


----------

